# Star Wars: Episode 8 - J.J. Abrams hatte andere Pläne für Reys Eltern



## Darkmoon76 (5. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - J.J. Abrams hatte andere Pläne für Reys Eltern* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - J.J. Abrams hatte andere Pläne für Reys Eltern*


----------



## SamuelDonar (5. April 2018)

Als begeisterter Jedifan und Liebhaber der ersten drei Teile kann ich den folgenden nun gar nichts mehr abgewinnen. Es scheint auch qualitativ immer mehr bergabzugehen, jeh mehr das neue Jahrtausend voranschreitet. Schade eigentlich. 

Es ist eigentlich generell die Frage, wie Sci-Fi Visionen, welche schon in den 20er/30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts extrem gut, innovativ und irgendwie auch oft mitreißend waren, mit Zunahme der Technik (praktisch dem Zusteuern auf die Visionen der schon lange verstorbenen Autoren von damals) immer mehr ins langweilig bis durchschnittlich Belanglose abgleiten. Mußte der Hans () Solo Film in China nicht sogar umbenannt werden?


----------



## Jakkelien (5. April 2018)

Abrams soll blos die Finger von Johnsons Auflösung nehmen. Ansonsten würde das Haupthema nicht mehr funktionieren.
Ich bin aber sicher das Abrams Johnsons Idee respektieren wird.


----------



## Frullo (6. April 2018)

Eigentlich könnte "Star Wars" auch "The Skywalker-Saga" heissen - zumindest stand die (höchst disfunktionale) "Familie" Skywalker in den  ersten 6 Teilen im Mittelpunkt - und eine prominente Rolle nimmt sie ja auch in dieser neuen Trilogie ein: Selbst wenn Leia Skywalker (Solo / Organa / Naberrie  ) wohl nur noch in digitaler Fassung im 9. Teil auftauchen wird (wenn überhaupt), bleibt da immer noch Ben Solo - der ist aber für mich persönlich nicht mehr zu retten.
Sollte dies aber dann tatsächlich das unrühmliche Ende der Skywalker-Familie bedeuten, dann war dies dann mein letzter Jar Jar Abrams Film.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Leia Skywalker (Solo / Organa / Naberrie  )


Den Nachnamen ihrer Mutter hat sie aber nie getragen. ;p


----------



## Frullo (6. April 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Den Nachnamen ihrer Mutter hat sie aber nie getragen. ;p



Stimmt - aber da Luke und Leia offiziell uneheliche Kinder sind (schliesslich haben Padme und Anakin im Geheimen geheiratet), müssten sie auch dementsprechend den Namen ihrer Mutter tragen. Da ich mich aber auf den Planeten Tatooine sowie Naboo mit den rechtlichen Bestimmungen nicht wirklich auskenne, lass ich das mal gut sein


----------



## LOX-TT (6. April 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber da Luke und Leia offiziell uneheliche Kinder sind (schliesslich haben Padme und Anakin im Geheimen geheiratet), müssten sie auch dementsprechend den Namen ihrer Mutter tragen.



Ist doch egal ob es geheim wahr, sie haben geheiratet auf Naboo, nichts mit offiziell unehelich .


----------



## Frullo (6. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist doch egal ob es geheim wahr, sie haben geheiratet auf Naboo, nichts mit offiziell unehelich .



Äh, natürlich spielt das eine Rolle - ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass die beiden ihre Ehe bei einem Standesamt auf Naboo haben eintragen lassen, denn dadurch hätte Annie das Risiko des Rauswurfs aus dem Jedi-Orden entschieden erhöht. Daher: Offiziell unehelich, ich bleib dabei


----------

